# Resource Guarding - How common is it?



## kpanda01 (Feb 21, 2017)

We are excited to be bringing home our first cockapoo this fall. This forum has been such a wealth of knowledge while I've researched like crazy leading up to our decision! We can't wait to add a cockapoo to the family, but I can't help but be a little concerned about how often I've come across posts here and elsewhere about resource guarding. Just how common of an issue is it? Is it something many cockapoos do if not trained out of it? Is it easily avoided with proper training? 

It's hard to tell online sometimes just how common an issue really is. Most everything else about the cockapoo sounds wonderful, but reading about the resource guarding has me a little concerned! If those of you more experienced than I could shed some light on this, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Phew I think that's a difficult question. I think most dogs (definitely not just cockapoos) will exibit some sort of resource guarding at some point. For the most part it's not really a problem because it could just manifest itself as the pup moving away from someone who wants to take away from what they have, while growling and biting is more of an issue but it is definitely something that can be counteracted at a younge age through conditioning that a human approaching means treats and love and not just taking away what they have. And resource guarding is definitely something all dogs do not just cockapoos. Hope this helps. It's mostly my opinion from the information I've gotten from my dog, trainers, and other forums.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I would add that some cockapoos seem to excell at making "issues" of many things, not just resource guarding. Rufus for example jumps like a rabbit before we open the car door for him. When he gets in he grabs the seatbelt and tugs it to make that thunking sound when it stops fast. My next cockapoo will learn to sit before I open any door, and will never know what a joy "stimming' on seatbelts can be.  Resource guarding stems from anxiety. A very strong bond between you and the dog and having the dog completely secure in the strength of your pack and your leadership is key. Using positive training to achieve that and spending a lot of time on proper dog activities is the best way forward with any dog. Spending some time walking with some really well behaved dogs before hand will show you the gentle, fun but firm stance you are looking for.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly was rehomed from her first home mostly because of her resource guarding - from what I can work out she had things repeatedly taken off her to the point she was very stressed and unhappy and decided she needed to keep the things she valued the only way she knew how. So in her case it was a fairly major issue - but created purely by the humans in her life not understanding her need.

Bring pups up right and they have no need to resource guard, so when they steal things - don't chase and make a big deal of it, that only encourage more stealing and may promote guarding, instead distract them to get the item back without making a big deal of it. 
Likewise with furniture teach your dog to move when asked and wake them before asking - if you rudely evict a sleeping dog from its warm spot you may promote guarding of space, teach them what you want and don't make it into confrontation. 
Around food bowls allow your pup to eat undisturbed - a dog not left in peace to eat may get stressed and learn to guard the bowl to keep people away, give them peace and quiet to eat and maybe occasionally "discover" you have a lovely tasty treat to drop in their bowl, that way they learn that people walking near the bowl is a good thing not bad.
Bones or longer lasting chews should be treated the same as food bowls - for many people the first issue they experience is to give the dog something they value more than anything they have ever had before, then get surprised when they grumble if someone tries to take it off them (I am the same with chocolate ) so the first few times they have something much higher in value be careful about disturbing them and definitely make sure children know to leave them in peace. If you NEED to take it back then you will need to swap with something higher in value to the dog to allow them confidence in you. Weigh in and take things by force too many time and some dogs will learn to guard them. Spaniels (and golden retrievers) seem to show this behaviour more than some other breeds but any can learn to guard and it can generally be avoided by raising your pup sensibly.


----------



## GreenEnvy (May 1, 2017)

We've seen a little bit of this with our 4 month old, Kira.
I got her a pig ear last week and she loved it, but when the kids got near she growled a bit.
She never has done it with me or my wife, we were able to take it away and give it back to her without any problems. We'll work on it with her.
She hasn't done it with her food or toys at all, just that pig ear and some bones.


----------



## kpanda01 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you all so much for your feedback! I so badly want a well rounded, friendly, well behaved pup, and am willing to work at making sure that's what we end up with! I can't fathom the idea of our last dog growling or snapping at one of us, so some of the resource guarding posts sounded a little alarming! Your responses are making me feel better... hopefully with some good, fun training and a sensible approach to raising the pup, we can have the playful, friendly bundle of fluff I am hoping for!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

One thing worth weighing in the balance is the fact that lots of people post when they have a problem - there are loads and loads of people with dogs that have never had an issue...
Some dogs do have a tendency to pick up and carry things.... if your pup is one who likes to find and carry things the best advice I can give you - is never ever chase your dog to retrieve whatever it is they have got (dead seagull bits, jimmy choo shoe, your sock etc etc) never NEVER chase them to get it back or grab them and force them to drop it.... if instead you sit on the floor and say 'you clever, clever puppy what have you found' your pup will wiggle and waggle towards you gleefully showing you what they have at which point you can offer a tasty treat - when they let go of the object to eat the treat quietly pick it up and offer them a game with a toy (I used to keep an old pair of socks that were knotted together in a pocket just for this purpose).
Other thing - resist the habit of constantly picking your pup up - they are dog and it can make them feel insecure and powerless - and as 2ndhandgirl already said - picking up a sleeping pup/dog may ellicit a defensive response. put a 'coming up?' request to mine before picking them up - they are usually very happy to be picked up (although my collie hates it!).
Research lots of training and kind a great training school near you - fun training with your dog builds a super strong bond between you.
You will love your dog


----------



## kpanda01 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks. I had wondered if I was just seeing what seemed like a lot of people with these concerns simply because, like you said, people are most likely to post when they have a problem! Of course if you research anything too much you can really stress yourself out and I think that's exactly what I've done, lol! I think I need to stay away from google for awhile! 

Anyway, I appreciate all of your tips and reassurance. What a great forum to have available for tips and support, and I love looking at all the pics of you guys' darling pups! I look forward to posting again to share pics of my own someday


----------

